# Jobs - Oh dear!



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm new on here. 

I've been scanning the "moving to Spain" and "jobs wanted/available" threads and getting _not a lot_ of positive vibes!

I wonder, where would I be best to look in order to get "some" work as an electrician (fully qualified)? With a view to emigrating...

My level of Spanish is O.K (subjunctive excluded) My guess would be in the ex-pat areas?

Well, nothing ventured, nowt' gained.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spain is a bit short on jobs right now lol!!! But you could do a few fact finding visits. The rules to move over and work have tightened up too. you now need to prove and income and that you have health care covered, before you can become a resident and just to pile even more negativety onto you, I dont think your UK electrician qualifications are valid in Spain. Apart from that...... welcome to the forum lol!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Hi, I'm new on here.
> 
> I've been scanning the "moving to Spain" and "jobs wanted/available" threads and getting _not a lot_ of positive vibes!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

if you've been reading then I guess you know already that work is pretty thin on the ground for everyone

as an electrician you'd need to get your qualifications recognised & I think possibly take extra courses - or work with someone who already has, or you can't sign off on work

if it's just you (unless you have half a dozen kids you haven't mentioned) it _might _ be worth coming over for a recce - do have a read up on the new requirements for residency though before you make the leap


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> if you've been reading then I guess you know already that work is pretty thin on the ground for everyone
> 
> ...


Hmm, I was under the impression that all "electrical" quallys were BS EN
British standard Enharmonised with Europe!

I'm qualified to test and sign off other people's installs and undertake E.I.C.R's over here in U.K



I'll have to dig a bit deeper on this. 

Thanks so much for the feedback.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Hmm, I was under the impression that all "electrical" quallys were BS EN
> British standard Enharmonised with Europe!
> 
> I'm qualified to test and sign off other people's installs and undertake E.I.C.R's over here in U.K
> ...


electrickery is different here though - & like I said, it _might_ just be a case of getting the quals 'homologado' - essentially translated & approved - depending on the qualification itself there could be extra bits - or maybe not

the best thing to do first would be to check the qual board in the UK - they should know what you have to do to get them recognised here, & who to contact


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Superheterodyne said:


> Hmm, I was under the impression that all "electrical" quallys were BS EN
> British standard Enharmonised with Europe!
> 
> I'm qualified to test and sign off other people's installs and undertake E.I.C.R's over here in U.K
> ...


 My husband is an electrical engineer and he did a bit of work for a friend in Spain and had to have it signed off - he said that electrics in Spain bear no resemblance to those in the UK at all - in fact he said they were/are horrendously dangerous - but he still had to have his work signed off, eventho the guy who signed it off had used speaker wire instead of domestic cable!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> electrickery is different here though - & like I said, it _might_ just be a case of getting the quals 'homologado' - essentially translated & approved - depending on the qualification itself there could be extra bits - or maybe not
> 
> the best thing to do first would be to check the qual board in the UK - they should know what you have to do to get them recognised here, & who to contact


Thanks again.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> My husband is an electrical engineer and he did a bit of work for a friend in Spain and had to have it signed off - he said that electrics in Spain bear no resemblance to those in the UK at all - in fact he said they were/are horrendously dangerous - but he still had to have his work signed off, eventho the guy who signed it off had used speaker wire instead of domestic cable!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, yes, I've seen loads and loads of rubbish installs all around Spain - the one that shook me was in my mates place in a block of flats in Madrid. where there were actual bare wires accessible to the residents "Shudder" !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Superheterodyne said:


> Hi Jo, yes, I've seen loads and loads of rubbish installs all around Spain - the one that shook me was in my mates place in a block of flats in Madrid. where there were actual bare wires accessible to the residents "Shudder" !!!


Yep, and these are the people who would be signing your work off lol. However, on a serious note, to live in Spain now, the rules say that you have to have proof of income (a work contract or self employment/autonomo certificate) and proof of healthcare provision. So you cant just role up and do bits and pieces of work as they used to. But do go over and have a holiday and do a bit of research. If its just you with no dependents, you may find something - but make sure you have a work contract or that you are self employed

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try finding an electrician, or a plumber, and when you have found one try getting them to turn up. In 2007 I booked and electrician to do a fairly big job, he said that he would call in a day or two, he's not yet arrived. So a bloke from the Cruz Roja did the job.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The problem you have even if your qualifications are recognised is that you are an unknown in Spain. There are an awful of of qualified Spanish electricians who are out of work and an awful lot of ex pats going home or staying but are not as financially well off as they were a few years ago.

Any brit sparks getting work off the ex pat community will be established. Your 'N.I.' is about £250 a month which you pay even if you don't earn so you need to work 40 hours @ €6 an hour just to pay that, another 80 hours a month to pay rent on a modest place, another 80 hours for food/utility bills so 50 hours a week and you've not covered transport or gone out for a beer 

Its a bad time in Spain and there are NO benefits you can claim plus changes in rules means you have to show proof of income before you can settle I believe.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I do know of one qualified British electrician in our area who did a conversion course so that he was licensed to sign off work here.
He is still fairly busy, but nowadays he works more for Spaniards than for expats.
The only thing is, he has been in business here for about 10 years, so he gets most of his work word of mouth.
So, it is still possible if you are willing to do a course to qualify as a licensed electrician here, but somehow you have to build up that list of clientele.
That's really the most difficult part.


----------

